# WoW!! LOOK!! Crack Kills



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Check this deck out! It's even in the box! Guy must be on crack for letting it go for this price LOL 

And no, it's certainly not my listing!!!!

Vintage Alpine 7274 AM FM Cassette Old School NICE!! | eBay


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

Well it does come with extra fuses and bolts. ROFLMAO


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I haven't had a vehicle with a cassette deck since 1996. In 1993, a bunch of friends pooled together and purchased a Marantz CD recorder. Because of them, I had custom CDs long before affordable burners caught on!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

I really miss the "FF/REW" searching for songs.


----------



## jrs1006 (Sep 19, 2010)

amitaF said:


> I really miss the "FF/REW" searching for songs.


Dude ato seek was the s$%t.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

jrs1006 said:


> Dude ato seek was the s$%t.


Just what I was about to say.


----------



## s4k4zulu (Mar 2, 2010)

it says digital fm/am...mmmmmm


----------



## daudioman (Mar 17, 2008)

As someone who is still fond of his Nakamichi, Soundstream and other high end car stereo cassettes players I can officially say this guy is just plain ignorant! 

...maybe hes looking for that second ignorant person to strike a deal...as they say:

_"all you need is one..."_...LOL!!!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

daudioman said:


> As someone who is still fond of his Nakamichi, Soundstream and other high end car stereo cassettes players I can officially say this guy is just plain ignorant!
> 
> ...maybe hes looking for that second ignorant person to strike a deal...as they say:
> 
> _"all you need is one..."_...LOL!!!


Well, it sure in the hell won't b me! LOL


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

daudioman said:


> As someone who is still fond of his Nakamichi, Soundstream and other high end car stereo cassettes players


I had a Soundstream and Nakamichi Cassette decks. I loved their looks and sounds. The Nakamichi TD 400 was my favorite of the 2. 

I would love for someone to build a CD player that would look as good and be built as well as the Nakamichi TD 400.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

KillerBox said:


> I had a Soundstream and Nakamichi Cassette decks. I loved their looks and sounds. The Nakamichi TD 400 was my favorite of the 2.
> 
> I would love for someone to build a CD player that would look as good and be built as well as the Nakamichi TD 400.


I would agree and have to add the TD-700 as well. Both bring back some fond memories for me personally.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Ohh Ohh Price Drop!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrfreeze (Jun 7, 2011)

Better jump on this..


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

mrfreeze said:


> Better jump on this..


Ya, especially anyone looking for a 4100 trim kit and high end cables. lol


----------

